# Finally found Tanganyikan gobies



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

After about 3 years of searching, I finally found a place that had my favorite fish. I ordered 2 Tanganicodus Irsacae, and 1 Spathodus Erythrodon. Neat fact that I wasn't aware of; the Spathodus is working wonders on my black beard algae. Literally gorging himself on it.

Say hello to one of the new tank inhabitants: 

Doug


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cute. But I'd keep a toadfish if it would eat that bba crap.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Where'd you get the one that eats bba??? Theres a ton in my tang tank, id love to order one


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to Segrestfarms.com and find a local store that orders from them. Then see if you can special order some Spathodus Erythrodon. I don't know if they'll have any left, but it's worth a shot. These were bred in the Czech Republic and imported, so expect to pay a pretty penny for them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

or you could just go to www.aquabid.com and get some....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidst


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

lohachata said:


> or you could just go to www.aquabid.com and get some....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidst


Or you could do that. I stalked Aquabid for the longest time looking for some, but never had much luck. It does look like BlueGrassAquatics has some in right now, though. Also Littleafricaaquatics.com usually has wild-caughts for $60 a pair, but that's before shipping. They also sell Neothauma shells from the lake bed itself to make your shell-dwellers feel right at home. I've been trying to find a reason to justify me ordering those.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bluegrass is a bit high on their prices...
i spent a lot of money with littleafrica but not any more..he plays too many games..
you really don't need special shell for the altolamps..we have them doing well in other types....
you gotta be patient..i am still looking for some chalinochromis brichardi...lol


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a buddy that ordered 4 Benthochromis Tricoti from Little Africa and he was told that they were 2 males and 2 females but they all look like silver females even though they're already 8-10 inches. He's going to try to order from Tom's Tanganyikans next once they get their shipment in from Zambia. 

Only place I've ever seen Chalinochromis was at the aquarium in Chattanooga, Tennessee. I haven't seen them on any wholesale lists for our store or any distributors online.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we had some and they even spawned but one of the males was so aggressive that he killed almost everybody in the tank..hopefully a few will come up on aquabid or at the next OCA....


----------

